# Instructions for Cancelling After Accepting



## Hobb

Can someone walk me through exactly how to cancel a ride on Uber immediately after you accept it? Perhaps the pax is too far away but you don't want your acceptance ratings to suffer, or you accidentally left the app on when you meant to shut it off. Things of of that nature. I've just been accepting every ride and on the odd occasion I'd like to not do one.

Thank you!


----------



## Showa50

You've come to the right place. 

In order to only give surge rides I cancel a shit ton of rides per week and maintain a 98% acceptance rate. Here's how:

First you have to know the apps have a built-in buffer of 15secs~, in order to maintain rider experience, before request becomes permanent to you. 

Accept the request, not to your liking? 
Press the blueish info button, press cancel ride, choose other. 

You must do this as soon as possible to maintain your acceptance rate. 

Good luck, be safe


----------



## Hobb

Showa50 said:


> You've come to the right place.
> 
> In order to only give surge rides I cancel a shit ton of rides per week and maintain a 98% acceptance rate. Here's how:
> 
> First you have to know the apps have a built-in buffer of 15secs~, in order to maintain rider experience, before request becomes permanent to you.
> 
> Accept the request, not to your liking?
> Press the blueish info button, press cancel ride, choose other.
> 
> You must do this as soon as possible to maintain your acceptance rate.
> 
> Good luck, be safe


Ahhhhhhh excellent. THIS is the information I was looking for. Thank you, I love you


----------



## Showa50

Hobb said:


> Ahhhhhhh excellent. THIS is the information I was looking for. Thank you, I love you


$5 please


----------



## Hobb

Showa50 said:


> $5 please


I said I love you, not that I'm *in* love with you.

My offer is two bits and a hug. The sentimental value of the hug alone is worth far more than a mere $5.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Showa50 said:


> You've come to the right place.
> 
> In order to only give surge rides I cancel a shit ton of rides per week and maintain a 98% acceptance rate. Here's how:
> 
> Accept the request, not to your liking?
> Press the blueish info button, press cancel ride, choose other.
> 
> You must do this as soon as possible to maintain your acceptance rate.
> 
> Good luck, be safe


Lots of this will surely get you deactivated 
You may have 98% acceptance rate which is good, but your cancellation rate can get you booted, especially using the "other" option


----------



## Houdini5150

But can't you say you dont work for uber and can choose what to accept and if you cancel and not charge rider, then whatever?


----------



## Bart McCoy

Houdini5150 said:


> But can't you say you dont work for uber and can choose what to accept and if you cancel and not charge rider, then whatever?


No


----------



## Houdini5150

ok


----------



## zMann

Open the riders app and check if there is a surge in your area, before you turn on the drivers app.
In this way you would keep your acceptance rate in good standing and no need to cancel any rides.


----------



## Showa50

Houdini5150 said:


> But can't you say you dont work for uber and can choose what to accept and if you cancel and not charge rider, then whatever?


Yes. The partner agreement makes no rule for providing a ride. Do you want to provide rides to 1,2, or 3 star riders? Most riders think they have to, you don't.

I doubt Bart McCoy speaks from experience. I however have been accepting and canceling rides for a while now and know of others that have been doing the same thing for longer than me. 
Yes it's possible you'll recieve a warning, its just a warning.


----------



## Showa50

Bart McCoy said:


> Lots of this will surely get you deactivated
> You may have 98% acceptance rate which is good, but your cancellation rate can get you booted, especially using the "other" option


Uber has given drivers a gift. If you choose to slave away and in fear of Uber then you lose. No where in the partner agreement does it say I have to give rides to low star riders.

If I can get fired for a 4.5 rating then I should be allowed to do the same for equivalent rated riders.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Showa50 said:


> I doubt Bart McCoy speaks from experience. I however have been accepting and canceling rides for a while now and know of others that have been doing the same thing for longer than me.
> Yes it's possible you'll recieve a warning, its just a warning.


No, you will get deactived for bad cancelling rate. Just search the forums, plenty of examples.
You do know cancelling a ride (with no valid reason) is the same as not accepting rides right?(leading to low acceptance rate/deactivation) smh



Showa50 said:


> If I can get fired for a 4.5 rating then I should be allowed to do the same for equivalent rated riders.


yeah, sounds beautiful but that's not how Uber works. They are pro-pax


----------



## Showa50

Bart McCoy said:


> No, you will get deactived for bad cancelling rate. Just search the forums, plenty of examples.
> You do know cancelling a ride (with no valid reason) is the same as not accepting rides right?(leading to low acceptance rate/deactivation) smh
> 
> yeah, sounds beautiful but that's not how Uber works. They are pro-pax


Those examples are old and the rider app doesn't function like the way it use to. If you accept a ride then cancel a few minutes later to make rider order a new ride because surge appeared, yes that'll get you deactivated. But canceling immediately doesn't do harm.

And if you ask Uber if you have discretion to cancel any ride immediately because of rating, distance, or price they'll dance around your question. Giving you the 'you're free to conduct your business how ever you want' bullshit.

Lol, 'valid reason'. Once there's a choice for 'your bullshit rates are to low, and u know it' I'll select that.


----------



## Chip Dawg

Showa50 said:


> Those examples are old and the rider app doesn't function like the way it use to. If you accept a ride then cancel a few minutes later to make rider order a new ride because surge appeared, yes that'll get you deactivated. But canceling immediately doesn't do harm.
> 
> And if you ask Uber if you have discretion to cancel any ride immediately because of rating, distance, or price they'll dance around your question. Giving you the 'you're free to conduct your business how ever you want' bullshit.
> 
> Lol, 'valid reason'. Once there's a choice for 'your bullshit rates are to low, and u know it' I'll select that.


So you are confirming that a driver can cancel within 15 seconds without penalty?


----------



## Showa50

Chip Dawg said:


> So you are confirming that a driver can cancel within 15 seconds without penalty?


Approx 15, yes


----------



## Bart McCoy

Showa50 said:


> Approx 15, yes


where do you get this information from?
how are you sure?

if you can do this, it defeats the purpose of even not accepting a ping,or having an acceptance rating

you could just accept every ping, and then just cancel real quick
so I doubt this approx 15 is true
i mean anybody who was deactivated due to low accepantance rate could have easily saved their job by using this loophole?
you need more people....


----------



## Showa50

Bart McCoy said:


> where do you get this information from?
> how are you sure?
> 
> if you can do this, it defeats the purpose of even not accepting a ping,or having an acceptance rating
> 
> you could just accept every ping, and then just cancel real quick
> so I doubt this approx 15 is true
> i mean anybody who was deactivated due to low accepantance rate could have easily saved their job by using this loophole?
> you need more people....


Like I've said many times, I'm not the only driver that does this. Also like I've said many times, try it for yourself. 
Log on as a driver, request yourself. When the ping comes accept and cancel. Your order gets pushed to another driver.

You not accepting pings and letting them count down is different than accepting and canceling. You not accepting means it takes significantly longer for the order to get pushed. Something Uber does not want, they want a quick push button service. 
I am providing a courtesy by saying no thanks. This is a lot different than me letting the request time out.

This loophole only started to exist recently. I doubt a lot of drivers have been deactivated for acceptance rate, more than likely something else is going on. Anyways all they do is send a text and warning email. Plus there's nothing in the partner agreement that says you have to accept rides. Only that you perform well via the rating.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Showa50 said:


> Like I've said many times, I'm not the only driver that does this. Also like I've said many times, try it for yourself.
> Log on as a driver, request yourself. When the ping comes accept and cancel. Your order gets pushed to another driver.
> 
> You not accepting pings and letting them count down is different than accepting and canceling. You not accepting means it takes significantly longer for the order to get pushed. Something Uber does not want, they want a quick push button service.
> I am providing a courtesy by saying no thanks. This is a lot different than me letting the request time out.
> 
> This loophole only started to exist recently. I doubt a lot of drivers have been deactivated for acceptance rate, more than likely something else is going on. Anyways all they do is send a text and warning email. Plus there's nothing in the partner agreement that says you have to accept rides. Only that you perform well via the rating.


There clearly are people who have been deactivated because of low acceptance rate
This method you mentioned, clearly circumvents that and wouldnt allow anybody to be deactivated because of that, let alone to even have an acceptance rate less than 100%

Also, if you accept and then cancel real quick as you say, it'll get pushed.....that's still no difference than you accepting a ride...and then cancelling it 8min later, because um, it will still get pushed to another driver, no matter at what point you decide to cancel.

There may be nothing in the agreement that says we have to accept rides, but im sure any veteran Uber driver will agree with me if you chose to deny 40 out of 50 rides in one week ifyou already had gotten an email then they would deactivate you


----------



## Bart McCoy

https://uberpeople.net/threads/your-rider-acceptance-is-39-far-below-your-peers.12062/#post-151924


----------



## Showa50

Bart McCoy said:


> There clearly are people who have been deactivated because of low acceptance rate
> This method you mentioned, clearly circumvents that and wouldnt allow anybody to be deactivated because of that, let alone to even have an acceptance rate less than 100%
> 
> Also, if you accept and then cancel real quick as you say, it'll get pushed.....that's still no difference than you accepting a ride...and then cancelling it 8min later, because um, it will still get pushed to another driver, no matter at what point you decide to cancel.
> 
> There may be nothing in the agreement that says we have to accept rides, but im sure any veteran Uber driver will agree with me if you chose to deny 40 out of 50 rides in one week ifyou already had gotten an email then they would deactivate you


Clearly? Show me, Most likely something else going on. And occurred before Uber redesigned the app for these types of cancellations.

Yes the app will search for someone new even after such a long match period. However this type of cancelation is different than what I do and provides a bad rider experience. If you are constantly canceling rides after 5min and making the experience shitty, then yeah u should be deactivated.

Define veteran? Cause I've been driving for over a year and have consistently not accepted rides for over the past month and have never received a warning. And I've asked support and as usual they dance around the subject with thier BS template responses.

Going back n forth about this is pointless because your not willing to try. Uber is giving drivers an opportunity here. Your choice not to use it and make some more money.

Convincing drivers to try it is difficult because they fear Uber. But once you do it's nice.


----------



## Showa50

Bart McCoy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/your-rider-acceptance-is-39-far-below-your-peers.12062/#post-151924


Exactly. My acceptance rate is at 98%, unlike these drivers that accept a ride and take minutes to decide whether or not to take it or cancel because the pick-up location is now surge. How can I be deactivated or warned if Uber themselves are saying my rate is high.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Showa50 said:


> Exactly. My acceptance rate is at 98%, unlike these drivers that accept a ride and take minutes to decide whether or not to take it or cancel because the pick-up location is now surge. How can I be deactivated or warned if Uber themselves are saying my rate is high.


Because they wouldn't be deactivating you for high acceptance rate lol. They would do it for high cancellation rate....

Not accepting a ping, seems to be the same as accepting a ping and then cancelling it right away.

I'll just watch this topic and see what other veteran drivers say.


----------



## Chip Dawg

You can test the 15 second time yourself. Check your trip summary and the canceled trip does not show up. Its a nice loophole that Uber will probably close.


----------



## UberDude2

It's a nice loophole for now...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

It's not so much that there is a 10-15 seconds window to cancel. It is a fact of what Showa50 is saying, I use it all the times and it works! Why it works? Because there is a delay. If you ever watch the rider app and fix on your own little car, you will see it disappear about 5-10 seconds before your driver app goes HAPPY! 
So, you can accept rides, then quickly cancel because of this delay it is like you never accepted it! This will always work and will never go away. It is NOT a glitch. It is just the delay that is present because the signal has to have time to travel.


----------



## Showa50

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It's not so much that there is a 10-15 seconds window to cancel. It is a fact of what Showa50 is saying, I use it all the times and it works! Why it works? Because there is a delay. If you ever watch the rider app and fix on your own little car, you will see it disappear about 5-10 seconds before your driver app goes HAPPY!
> So, you can accept rides, then quickly cancel because of this delay it is like you never accepted it! This will always work and will never go away. It is NOT a glitch. It is just the delay that is present because the signal has to have time to travel.


Great observation about the 'natural' latency in the network. This is also the reason your vehicle lags your actual position on the rider app if you're moving.


----------



## NYCDaFuture

Great news lol, so there is no way for them to fix this loophole right? Basically we can cancel any uber call anytime without it showing up in the trip history? But if that is so why would we get a warning from uber if there is no history of the trip even happening?


----------



## Showa50

NYCDaFuture said:


> Great news lol, so there is no way for them to fix this loophole right? Basically we can cancel any uber call anytime without it showing up in the trip history? But if that is so why would we get a warning from uber if there is no history of the trip even happening?


No you can't cancel any request. If you accept a request and decide to cancel a fee minutes later, you will get warned.

You can only cancel requests within a few seconds and not be penalized.


----------



## JohnF

Showa50 said:


> Exactly. My acceptance rate is at 98%, unlike these drivers that accept a ride and take minutes to decide whether or not to take it or cancel because the pick-up location is now surge. How can I be deactivated or warned if Uber themselves are saying my rate is high.
> View attachment 6497


How do you get to that screen?


----------



## SCdave

Learned something new, greatly appreciated. 

15 Seconds delay looks like part of Request - Acceptance Process. Just guessing that Uber System is "listening/waiting" to Receive & Confirm an "Acceptance, Driver Cancellation, Rider Cancellation, or System/Network Error(s)" during those 15 seconds.

So any of the Above is put in a cue/buffer (don't know the term) during that 15 second period. Driver Acceptance turns on a "Ready to Accept/Complete Acceptance" process and if by 15 second mark there is not a "Driver/Rider Cancellation" or fatal system error in the 15 second buffer process, the 15 second buffer is closed and the Accepted Trip logged and transferred to another process. If Driver Cancels then Request is immediately sent to next closest Driver?

Not a programmer but just guessing what the process logic might be. So guessing this method of accepting a request but having approximate 15 seconds to cancel by driver without it being logged to driver account as - It'll keep working until it doesn't anymore?

I have a high acceptance rate so I'll give it a try this week and check both my Driver Dashboard and then see what my Weekly Summary says re Acceptance Rate. Again, thanks.


----------



## Showa50

JohnF said:


> How do you get to that screen?


Its part of a weekly summary that's emailed to you.


----------



## Actionjax

I will be putting this theory to the test today. If it shows up as canceled in your trip history you can bet it will be counted as a cancel and easily seen by Uber. Will let you know what I come up with.

I will be confirming with another driver as well.


----------



## Showa50

Actionjax said:


> I will be putting this theory to the test today. If it shows up as canceled in your trip history you can bet it will be counted as a cancel and easily seen by Uber. Will let you know what I come up with.
> 
> I will be confirming with another driver as well.


No need to confirm. The cancellations do show up on the history on the Web site. However they do not show up on the app trip history.


----------



## Actionjax

Showa50 said:


> No need to confirm. The cancellations do show up on the history on the Web site. However they do not show up on the app trip history.


I will conduct some independent testing on it. Thanks for providing more details. On the back end I have someone who can confirm if it is accumulated in the totals.

That way we can all get the benefit of the advice being validated by another source.

Not saying you are wrong on this and thanks for sharing. I just like a more scientific approach before someone goes off and does this as they may not have any recourse if there are some misconceptions in the information that causes them an issue with Uber.

Will let you know the details.


----------



## Showa50

Actionjax said:


> I will conduct some independent testing on it. Thanks for providing more details. On the back end I have someone who can confirm if it is accumulated in the totals.
> 
> That way we can all get the benefit of the advice being validated by another source.
> 
> Not saying you are wrong on this and thanks for sharing. I just like a more scientific approach before someone goes off and does this as they may not have any recourse if there are some misconceptions in the information that causes them an issue with Uber.
> 
> Will let you know the details.


Lmao. We're not flying rockets.


----------



## UberDude2

Actionjax said:


> I will conduct some independent testing on it. Thanks for providing more details. On the back end I have someone who can confirm if it is accumulated in the totals.
> 
> That way we can all get the benefit of the advice being validated by another source.
> 
> Not saying you are wrong on this and thanks for sharing. I just like a more scientific approach before someone goes off and does this as they may not have any recourse if there are some misconceptions in the information that causes them an issue with Uber.
> 
> Will let you know the details.


It's always good to have someone on your back end if that's how you roll. But this technique is nothing new. I know some drivers that have been doing it for several months now. So in short, this has been validated several times over.
Just curious, what is the "scientific approach" you choose to use. Also makes me wonder what scientific approach was used when this was discovered. Things that make me go hmmmmm.
Oh, also really nice of you to validate this before you let others use the technique.


----------



## UberDude2

Showa50 said:


> No need to confirm. The cancellations do show up on the history on the Web site. However they do not show up on the app trip history.


My "friend" says if you do it quick enough, this doesn't show up on any report whether on line or off.


----------



## Showa50

UberDude2 said:


> My "friend" says if you do it quick enough, this doesn't show up on any report whether on line or off.


I found that if you do it to quick the order gets looped and ****s the app up. Often if I do it quickly I get error messages, especially if an order is coming in right after I cancel.








Best to wait a few seconds after accepting, then cancel.


----------



## UberDude2

Showa50 said:


> I found that if you do it to quick the order gets looped and ****s the app up. Often if I do it quickly I get error messages, especially if an order is coming in right after I cancel.
> View attachment 6928
> 
> 
> Best to wait a few seconds after accepting, then cancel.


Never seen that before. Maybe changes have been made. When did you start seeing that message?


----------



## Showa50

UberDude2 said:


> Never seen that before. Maybe changes have been made. When did you start seeing that message?


When the updates started happening.


----------



## UberDude2

Showa50 said:


> When the updates started happening.


Updates are always happening. We get one or more a week. Has it been a week a month a day?


----------



## Showa50

UberDude2 said:


> Updates are always happening. We get one or more a week. Has it been a week a month a day?


Agree, 1 a week is not unusual. But a couple weeks ago there was 5~ in a week. Plus there was that email informing drivers to reinstall via a special link, because the update process was ****ed too.

I took that pic on the 21st. Its been happening well before then.


----------



## NYCDaFuture

So whats the update? Does this technique still works?


----------



## Showa50

Yup


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Actionjax said:


> I will conduct some independent testing on it. Thanks for providing more details. On the back end I have someone who can confirm if it is accumulated in the totals.
> 
> That way we can all get the benefit of the advice being validated by another source.
> 
> Not saying you are wrong on this and thanks for sharing. I just like a more scientific approach before someone goes off and does this as they may not have any recourse if there are some misconceptions in the information that causes them an issue with Uber.
> 
> Will let you know the details.


Well??
I accepted and canceled approx 25 this past week, after a 2 week hiatus. 
Did 14 completed rides. 
7 pax cancels
5 arrive & cancels (collected cancel fee)
Still have a 94% acceptance rate
13 out 13 rated rides 5* 
So, Mr. Actionjax what have found.


----------



## Actionjax

Sorry guys. I dropped the ball on this and didn't get a chance to test it out. I was waiting till I had a week where I knew I had 100% going on that way I could see where it showed up. But I will try and get it done end of this week.

As for my guy at Uber he didn't want to be part of the validation. But he did say they log everything. Including network drops. He just doesn't know what they do when there is a large number on one individual. I do know they play into your acceptance as I had two real ones and last week I show 95% acceptance on my statement. I know I took 100%


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Actionjax said:


> Sorry guys. I dropped the ball on this and didn't get a chance to test it out. I was waiting till I had a week where I knew I had 100% going on that way I could see where it showed up. But I will try and get it done end of this week.
> 
> As for my guy at Uber he didn't want to be part of the validation. But he did say they log everything. Including network drops. He just doesn't know what they do when there is a large number on one individual. I do know they play into your acceptance as I had two real ones and last week I show 95% acceptance on my statement. I know I took 100%


Two "real" ones? I'm sorry I don't really understand what your trying to say in this post.


----------



## OCBob

I have tried, with success, the 1) accept, 2) cancel within 15 seconds of getting the ping, 3) Hit Other (or do not charge rider) and then 4) turn off if no one close is around, 5) get back on driver's app and see if any cars are within the ping address so you know there will be a gullible driver taking that $.90 ride. My acceptance were 94% and over when I thought it would be exactly 90%. It works my friends!


----------



## Actionjax

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Two "real" ones? I'm sorry I don't really understand what your trying to say in this post.


2 cancels due to network errors. System canceled the call while trying to accept the ping.


----------



## OCBob

Showa50 said:


> $5 please


Uberpeople.net says no tips allowed.


----------



## azndriver87

OCBob said:


> I have tried, with success, the 1) accept, 2) cancel within 15 seconds of getting the ping, 3) Hit Other (or do not charge rider) and then 4) turn off if no one close is around, 5) get back on driver's app and see if any cars are within the ping address so you know there will be a gullible driver taking that $.90 ride. My acceptance were 94% and over when I thought it would be exactly 90%. It works my friends!


yah but your cancellation rate could be 50%


----------



## OCBob

azndriver87 said:


> yah but your cancellation rate could be 50%


I don't do it very often. Only time I do it is if I get a ping from a non surge area while I am in a surge area, too far for me to drive or rating sucks. With guarantees for me, many times I don't mind driving 10 minutes to pick someone up because I am eating up the hour clock and gets me that average of 1 ride per hour. My concern is acceptance of pings not fulfilling the ride. My cancellation rate has been less than 10% since guarantees have come into play and that includes doing the "accept and cancel" option. As long as you accept, it doesn't go against your cancellation rate.


----------



## azndriver87

dont cancel.

Just, don't show up, driver further away, let the passenger cancel the ride.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber

Showa50 said:


> You've come to the right place.
> 
> In order to only give surge rides I cancel a shit ton of rides per week and maintain a 98% acceptance rate. Here's how:
> 
> First you have to know the apps have a built-in buffer of 15secs~, in order to maintain rider experience, before request becomes permanent to you.
> 
> Accept the request, not to your liking?
> Press the blueish info button, press cancel ride, choose other.
> 
> You must do this as soon as possible to maintain your acceptance rate.
> 
> Good luck, be safe


wow......can't wait to try this ...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Now that we can see Pax entered destinations, got to be fast with your fingers. 
Accept>Info>Waybill
Short ride?
Hit Cancel
Do it quickly. 
Acceptance 100%
Cancels 0%


----------



## UberDude2

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Just what are they guaranting you in So Cal?
> Only guarantee we have here in ****ingHOTFlorida is free trip to the car morgue. lol


----------



## UberDude2

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! Ok. Let search for mine from 2 months ago.


For now guarantees are still in effect In LA. They just ended for OC


----------



## Bublik

Im been cancelling for last 3 weeks and on monday got an email from uber: 
"Your account has been flagged for improper use of the Uber application by our systems during the incentive period. Examples of improper use would be higher than usual cancellations, consecutive cancellations, or delayed trip cancellations.

As a result, you are ineligible for payment for this incentive. Going forward, please only use the Uber partner app to accept and complete trips for local riders.

If we notice this type of behavior again, your account may be deactivated.

Did anyone got similar?


----------



## Showa50

Bublik said:


> Im been cancelling for last 3 weeks and on monday got an email from uber:
> "Your account has been flagged for improper use of the Uber application by our systems during the incentive period. Examples of improper use would be higher than usual cancellations, consecutive cancellations, or delayed trip cancellations.
> 
> As a result, you are ineligible for payment for this incentive. Going forward, please only use the Uber partner app to accept and complete trips for local riders.
> 
> If we notice this type of behavior again, your account may be deactivated.
> 
> Did anyone got similar?


Are you driving in Cape Cod? 
The rate there is 1.90 per mile, which is still fairly decent. Be careful because that market might not be ripe for skipping yet.


----------



## ATL2SD

So I went hardcore last night with accept/cancel here in San Diego after the Taylor Swift concert. I was near downtown in a 1.5 surge zone & I successfully & consistently drove that sum ***** up between 2.0x-2.5x on quite a few occasions. Looong before bar close if I might add. Wish more drivers would do the same...


----------



## eltakasaaiya

Showa50 said:


> Like I've said many times, I'm not the only driver that does this. Also like I've said many times, try it for yourself.
> Log on as a driver, request yourself. When the ping comes accept and cancel. Your order gets pushed to another driver.
> 
> You not accepting pings and letting them count down is different than accepting and canceling. You not accepting means it takes significantly longer for the order to get pushed. Something Uber does not want, they want a quick push button service.
> I am providing a courtesy by saying no thanks. This is a lot different than me letting the request time out.
> 
> This loophole only started to exist recently. I doubt a lot of drivers have been deactivated for acceptance rate, more than likely something else is going on. Anyways all they do is send a text and warning email. Plus there's nothing in the partner agreement that says you have to accept rides. Only that you perform well via the rating.


You are correct. I have done the same in the past month since I started driving. Only accept 4.6 or up rest accept cancel other reason. Now I dont go online anymore but I have cancelled over 30 rides in a week after looking at the customer rating. This is a loophole that exists. I have not got any warning email or text. Once you reach the destination and then you cancel that shows up on the trip history with a reason cancelled by driver.


----------



## mizzrock

Hobb said:


> I said I love you, not that I'm *in* love with you.
> 
> My offer is two bits and a hug. The sentimental value of the hug alone is worth far more than a mere $5.


But that's pretty fleeting. Give me $5 so I can buy items in lieu of your presence.


----------



## FlDriver

Showa50 said:


> Those examples are old and the rider app doesn't function like the way it use to. If you accept a ride then cancel a few minutes later to make rider order a new ride because surge appeared, yes that'll get you deactivated. But canceling immediately doesn't do harm.
> .


What if you cancel because you can't find the address or it's inside a gated community and you can't get ahold of the rider to get the code, or some other situation that is not "I don't want to drive them" but "I can't get to them"?


----------



## Showa50

FlDriver said:


> What if you cancel because you can't find the address or it's inside a gated community and you can't get ahold of the rider to get the code, or some other situation that is not "I don't want to drive them" but "I can't get to them"?


Email Uber and explain why you cancelled. Uber is fighting cancellations aggressively, emailing is the only way to cover you ass. They'll still ignore your reasoning and the cancel will be held against you.


----------



## Glenn in LV

Showa50 said:


> Uber has given drivers a gift. If you choose to slave away and in fear of Uber then you lose. No where in the partner agreement does it say I have to give rides to low star riders.
> 
> If I can get fired for a 4.5 rating then I should be allowed to do the same for equivalent rated riders.


I drive in Vegas. About 35% of my rides say "this is my first time using this... " Essentially all we know about them is that they have valid CC and a pulse.


----------



## SCdave

Showa50 said:


> Email Uber and explain why you cancelled. Uber is fighting cancellations aggressively, emailing is the only way to cover you ass. They'll still ignore your reasoning and the cancel will be held against you.


Agree with Showa50 to email Uber CSR. Let them know you just started out and are extremely frustrated with Uber not giving you sufficient means to pick up Riders in a timely manner. Give them an example about gated communities with no Gate Code and/or not being able to communicate with the Rider. You therefore had no choice but to Cancel after waiting 5 minutes.

Then explain that:
1) You expect the Cancellation Fee for all of the Requests you went to the correct address and waited 5 minutes.
2) Unless this problem is solved, you will have to call ALL Riders in advanced to confirm the Address, get a gate code, or have confirmation that the Rider will be waiting for you at the front gate (guessing in Vegas area this isn't happening?) or you will have to Cancel the Request.

Say, "Please confirm I will be paid the Cancellation Fee for the "X Number" of Cancellations".

Keep us up to date.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Showa50 said:


> Email Uber and explain why you cancelled. Uber is fighting cancellations aggressively, emailing is the only way to cover you ass. They'll still ignore your reasoning and the cancel will be held against you.


i mean if you wait 5min and they dont show, its okay to cancel



SCdave said:


> Agree with Showa50 to email Uber CSR. Let them know you just started out and are extremely frustrated with Uber not giving you sufficient means to pick up Riders in a timely manner. Give them an example about gated communities with no Gate Code and/or not being able to communicate with the Rider. You therefore had no choice but to Cancel after waiting 5 minutes.
> .


what am i missing here, as long as you wait the 5min(i do 6), almost any option you select for the cancel is acceptable,with no need to email unless you dont get the $5,but my area at least, I always get the $5 cancellation, as long as i waited long enough. If you dont wait long enough, emailing support is useless, as they wont credit you $5 unless you wait the min


----------



## SCdave

Bart McCoy said:


> i mean if you wait 5min and they dont show, its okay to cancel
> 
> what am i missing here, as long as you wait the 5min(i do 6), almost any option you select for the cancel is acceptable,with no need to email unless you dont get the $5,but my area at least, I always get the $5 cancellation, as long as i waited long enough. If you dont wait long enough, emailing support is useless, as they wont credit you $5 unless you wait the min


Part of this might also be the "gated community" problem. Guessing this may not be as prevalent in your market. Not unusual in California and Las Vegas desert communities I'm guessing. And South Florida?

Another part is getting ahead of the high(er) cancellation rate question re Uber and possible deactivation.

And with Las Vegas being a relatively new market, Uber Support needs to do a better job of educating new Uber Customers about how they should be using the App.

So part of it is making sure you get paid for cancellations and the other part is communicating with Uber Support that Uber Operations needs to be more active with educating a new Uber Customer User Base and supporting keeping costs for Uber Drivers down as much as possible.


----------



## Glenn in LV

Showa50 said:


> You've come to the right place.
> 
> In order to only give surge rides I cancel a shit ton of rides per week and maintain a 98% acceptance rate. Here's how:
> 
> First you have to know the apps have a built-in buffer of 15secs~, in order to maintain rider experience, before request becomes permanent to you.
> 
> Accept the request, not to your liking?
> Press the blueish info button, press cancel ride, choose other.
> 
> You must do this as soon as possible to maintain your acceptance rate.
> 
> Good luck, be safe


I don't see no 'bluish info button' Where on the screen...now showing where the rider is...is the 'bluish info button'?????


----------



## Showa50

Glenn in LV said:


> I don't see no 'bluish info button' Where on the screen...now showing where the rider is...is the 'bluish info button'?????


Its changed since these instructions were created. Its the clipboard now. 
I suggest you don't ACRO a lot, just remain offline until price gets to where you'd like it via surge. 
Uber is killing ACRO.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Showa50 said:


> Yes. The partner agreement makes no rule for providing a ride. Do you want to provide rides to 1,2, or 3 star riders? Most riders think they have to, you don't.
> 
> I doubt Bart McCoy speaks from experience. I however have been accepting and canceling rides for a while now and know of others that have been doing the same thing for longer than me.
> Yes it's possible you'll recieve a warning, its just a warning.


POST # 11/Showa50: You CAN receive
MORE than a 
"Warning from #[F]Uber" for Casting
Aspersions in the Directions of Notable
@Mighty Marylander whose initials...
are...B.M.!

Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Showa50 said:


> Great observation about the 'natural' latency in the network. This is also the reason your vehicle lags your actual position on the rider app if you're moving.


POST # 27/Showa50: Could "natural
latency" EVER BE
CONSIDERED.........."Wirty Dirds"?

Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Showa50 said:


> I found that if you do it to quick the order gets looped and ****s the app up. Often if I do it quickly I get error messages, especially if an order is coming in right after I cancel.
> View attachment 6928
> 
> 
> Best to wait a few seconds after accepting, then cancel.


POST # 39/Showa50: Would a count of
"Three-One thousand"
be adequate ? "Five-One Thousand" ?

Bison: Always with "the numbers"!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Well??
> I accepted and canceled approx 25 this past week, after a 2 week hiatus.
> Did 14 completed rides.
> 7 pax cancels
> 5 arrive & cancels (collected cancel fee)
> Still have a 94% acceptance rate
> 13 out 13 rated rides 5*
> So, Mr. Actionjax what have found.


POST # 46/OrlUberOffDriver: What CAN
I say ? Bellisimo!
"Clinic in a Post"....yeah...THAT'S IT!

OrlUberOffDriver : "Postal" Clinician!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Now that we can see Pax entered destinations, got to be fast with your fingers.
> Accept>Info>Waybill
> Short ride?
> Hit Cancel
> Do it quickly.
> Acceptance 100%
> Cancels 0%


POST # 56/OrlUberOffDriver: I love it!
Now...UPNF Approved...

☆ "Postal" Clinician w/Flying Fingers!
☆ A Happy Ending......Every Time.
☆ FSP/FHP/OrlandoPD/ViceSquad Approved.

Bison: Legal in 50 States AND Puerto Rico!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

mizzrock said:


> But that's pretty fleeting. Give me $5 so I can buy items in lieu of your presence.


POST # 63/mizzrock: I'll leave YOU to
determine if the
following Accolades are worth $5 or if
UPNF Sentiment is More Valuable.

Congratulations! Just THIS weekend, you
have reached a Looooooong Sought-After
Goal...Richly Deserved, I might add, which
arrived by dint of 10.83 months of Hard
Work: elevation to "Well-Known" occurred
this weekend!

Of Greater Significance, on 03JAN16, you
will Celebrate being a UPNF Member for
an Entire Year, with Consistent Content 
Donations, the Durability & Resolve of 
which is INADEQUATELY RECOGNIZED.

Three cheers, "Mizzy"....Well-Done!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## HiFareLoRate

ATL2SD said:


> So I went hardcore last night with accept/cancel here in San Diego after the Taylor Swift concert. I was near downtown in a 1.5 surge zone & I successfully & consistently drove that sum ***** up between 2.0x-2.5x on quite a few occasions. Looong before bar close if I might add. Wish more drivers would do the same...


My man, that is no need.
T swift caused a surge of 7.9x on Halloween here in Tampa. Her presence alone causes a surge.

I think she capped the surge because it lasted for almost an hour throughout southern Florida.


----------



## Manvinder

Showa50 said:


> Its changed since these instructions were created. Its the clipboard now.
> I suggest you don't ACRO a lot, just remain offline until price gets to where you'd like it via surge.
> Uber is killing ACRO.


So, you don't do ACRO anymore?
Any warning/ notification from Uber about it ?


----------

